# Liquid Leather



## CBX (Jun 23, 2006)

Is this http://www.liquidleather.com/ the Liquid Leather I have seen mentioned here before or is it a different one?

Just want to be sure im getting the right one before buying...


----------



## kite (Sep 3, 2006)

Thats the right one...........


----------



## CBX (Jun 23, 2006)

Cheers for the quick reply!


----------



## Audi-Sport (Jan 2, 2009)

Is this the same stuff on ebay?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GLIPTONE-LIQUID-L ... 240%3A1318

Is there anything I should bare in mind when buying? I'm looking to clean and restore the black leather on my TT


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Audi-Sport said:


> Is this the same stuff on ebay?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GLIPTONE-LIQUID-L ... 240%3A1318
> 
> Is there anything I should bare in mind when buying? I'm looking to clean and restore the black leather on my TT


the link is only to the conditioner, you will need cleaner also

follow the insructions and you wont go far wrong, a good tip is to warm the seats, if you have them, before you start


----------



## Audi-Sport (Jan 2, 2009)

thanks for the info. Where is the best place to buy LL?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Audi-Sport said:


> thanks for the info. Where is the best place to buy LL?


i did get mine from a guy from e-bay or you could buy direct

http://www.liquidleather.com/


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

Consensus is that you buy 2 conditioners to 1 cleaner.

Once properly cleaned you just need to maintain with conditioner, so don't clean each time.


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

I've been using Liquid Leather for years. I 'always' use the cleaner before the conditioner.
1. warm seats (i use the audi electrically heated seats)
2. use LL cleaner
3. leave for a few mins
4. wipe over with a clean GRIT-FREE and 'very slightly' damp microfibre cloth.
5. wait for a few mins till completely dry
6. apply conditioner
7. leave to dry
8. wipe over with a clean, grit free cloth to get that lovely, matt finish, just like when the car was new.
9. do this every couple of weeks on the steering wheel to prevent sweat and dirt creating a horrible shiny finish.


----------



## CBX (Jun 23, 2006)

Just a note to say great service from liquid leather. Order the cleaner and conditioner Wednesday lunchtime and it arrived this morning!

Just need to defrost the TT of an inch or 2 of snow now before I can try it out


----------

